# Instalacja gentoo na nowym laptopie

## darnook

Witam,

po uzytkowaniu ubuntu, xubuntu debiana doszedlem do wniosku ze potrzebuje systemu ktory bedzie posiadał i działał dokładnie tak jak ja chce.

Wybrałem gentoo, przygotowałem sie do instalacji, wydrukowałem podrecznik intalacji gentoo i na wszelki wypadek czytam książkę "Jak działa linux" Braiana Warda.

Jednak potrzebuje waszej pomocy, ponieważ kupiłem ostatnio nowego laptopa na którym własnie chce zainstalować gentoo (dell latitude e6400).

Chodzi mi o to że prawdopodobnie Gentoo 2008 nie posiada wszystkich sterowników do mojego laptopa (np. do Intel WiFi 5300).

Dlatego przed instalacja (a moze próbą instalacji, bo nie wiem czy mi się uda - dopiero poznaje linuxa)  chciałbym się przygotować.

Chyba chodzi o to ze powinienem ściagnać najnowsze jądro do gentoo (wiem ze w xubuntu z jadrem 2.6.27-7 mialem wszystko wykryte i zainstalowane).

Czy sciagniecie jadra wystarczy ? Czy moze jest Gentoo 2008 z najnowszym jadrem (na jednej plycie) ? Prosze mi powiedzieć co powinienem zrobić.

z góry dziekuje za pomoc

----------

## gall

Musisz pamiętać o tym że jeśli jądro znajdujące się w najnowszym install-cd jest za stare i nie posiada niezbędnych dla ciebie komponentów zawsze możesz zainstalować gentoo z dowolnej innej dystrybucji bądź z dowolnego liveCD. To jeśli chodzi i instalację. Jeśli chodzi o twój nowy system najnowsze jądro będzie raczej przymusem. Proponuje dobrze przygotować się do instalacji i sprawdzić w google czy jest już odpowiedni support dla twojego sprzętu.

----------

## darnook

 *gall wrote:*   

> zawsze możesz zainstalować gentoo z dowolnej innej dystrybucji bądź z dowolnego liveCD

 

co to znaczy zainstalować gentoo z innej dystrybucji ?

a nie można zrobić tak ze np. dogram do płyty instalacyjnej gentoo najnowsze jądro (>2.6.27-7) i pozniej je zainstaluje podczas instalacji ?

Wiem ze powyzej 2.6.27-7 jadro zawiera wszystkie potrzebne mi sterowniki.

----------

## SlashBeast

Chodzi o to, ze mozesz sobie zbootowac Ubuntu LiveCD i z poziomu tamtejszego Gnome gdzie zapewne od kopa bedziesz mial internet itp. postawic gentoo.

----------

## gall

W skrócie ale właśnie o to mi chodziło.

----------

## darnook

Ciekawe rozwiązanie, czyli poprostu wkładam płyte z gentoo pod np. xubuntu i zaczynam instalacje ?

Po zainstalowaniu uaktualniam jadro (w duzym uproszczeniu) i wsio ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie, w ogoóle nie używasz płyt z gentoo, nawet nie próbuj używać instalatora Gentoo. Zainstaluj tak jak jest to w dokumentacji, z chroota.

----------

## darnook

a jesli chcialbym z plyty instalować to musze zaopatrzyć sie w najnowsze jadro i umiescic je na płycie ? tak ?

jadro sciagnac z www.kernel.org ? czy sa jakies specialne jadra dla gentoo ?

----------

## gall

Jajko z kernel.org raczej nie będzie konieczne. Najlepiej gentoo-sources i tyle. A właściwie to sprawdzałeś czy najnowsze installCD gentoo nie wspiera czasem twojego sprzętu?

----------

## darnook

nie wiem gdzie sprawdzić jakie jadro posiada najnowsza wersja gentoo (2008) jesli >=2.6.27-7 to obsłuży ale wydaje mi się że nie posiada.

Wielkie dzieki za zainteresowanie moim tematem, ja jestem jeszcze zielony jesli chodzi o linuxa, nie wiem dokładnie na jakiej zasadzie on działa, dlatego czytam ksiazke (która imo jest baaaardzo dobra, jesli chodzi o poznanie budowy i działania linuxa) i staram sie szybko nadrobić zaległości.

Pozwól mi podsumować - sterowniki do całego sprzętu znajdują się w jadrze, potrzebuje najnowsze jadro aby podczas instalacji gentoo skompilować je - dzięki temu linux obsłuży mi wszystkie podzespoły ?

Tym jądrem bedzie gentoo-sources ? czyli ulepszone jądro pod gentoo ? Mam je dograć do płyty ? Czy jest jakis inny sposob aby podczas instalacji je skompilować ?

----------

## gall

Człowieku ja nie wiem w czym ty masz problem. Czytałeś co do ciebie ludzie piszą? Ściągnij najnowsze liveCD z dowolnego distro. Odpal terminal i rób resztę dokładnie tak jak w dokumentacji.

----------

## individual

Z doświadczenia napiszę jeszcze tak:

Instaluj najpierw Gentoo "z kabelka" - znaczy ethernetu. Potem z najnowszym jajkiem skonfigurujesz sobie wifi. Inaczej chyba się nie da (albo będzie ciężko) do kart Intela poza sterownikiem w jajku potrzeba microkodu - poprzez portage spokojnie to ściągniesz. Tylko dokładnie poszukaj forum + how-to (chyba już jako-tako działa) jak instalować/uruchomić Wifi.

----------

## maxim.251

O właśnie! Ja do pana individual.

Ja właśnie próbuję instalować Gentoo z płyty instalacyjnej LiveDVD. Net mam z kopa, ten z WIFI, jak to wcześniej pisali. I wszystko pięknie ładnie się instaluje. Nie powiem podchodzę do tego 15 raz, mimo że sam system postawiłem  w ciągu tygodnia. (Dlatego że jestem zielony i się uczyłem na własnych błędach). 

Ogulnie męczę się już 2 tygodnie. Wciąż mam problem z WIFI, niestety nie mogę się podłączyć kabelkiem, jedynie wifi mam do dyspozycji. 

 Połączenie jest szyfrowane WPA2

 Sam system podstawowy instaluję bez problemu. Ale nic nie zdziałam z iXami jeśli nie będę miał wewnętrznego wifi.

Bo chrootować się co chwilę jest bez sensu i stratą czasu.

 Ma może ktoś jakiś pomysł?

----------

